
Watch H. Jon Benjamin Play a Video-Game Warrior - mxfh
http://www.vulture.com/2014/03/mcsweeneys-jon-benjamin-wifi-hero-animation.html
======
mxfh
youtube direct:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21OwTUEiGGM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21OwTUEiGGM)

